# Replacement for broken auger



## zamboknee (Feb 3, 2015)

The right hand side (as your behind blower) auger has rusted out and broken so I need a replacement.
I've checked with searspartsdirect and the part is about $145. Thing is, this snowblower is at least 10 years old (I've owned it for about 8 years) and I'll be getting a new one by next season so when I do sell this one I can probably expect to only get about $100.
$145 part for a $100 means I need to find a replacement auger for a better price than $145.
I've checked eBay and there's a used one for $39 but don't think it'll fit my machine.
Can anyone point me in any direction to get this part at a reasonable price?
Would an MTD, Murray, AMF branded similar model fit?
Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Craftsman doesn't actually make their own stuff. Give us the model number from the tag on it and we can tell you who made it. I believe it is 536. for Murray and 247. for MTD and 947. for AYP.

Make sure to check craigslist too. Might find a complete blower with a broken auger gear or blown engine for $0 - $50.

How bad is yours? Do you have anyone that could weld a patch on it? What about bolting a strip to it?


----------



## BTodd (Feb 9, 2016)

In short, MTD, Murray, YardMachines.. they are essentially all the same. OEM Replacement parts for Tools, Appliances, Consumer Electronics and more | eReplacement Parts has a parts breakdown that should help you find the right part number. Another resource I use for finding part numbers is Jackssmallengine.com Once you have the right number, search Ebay and Amazon.

Maybe search the want ads here on this site?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Zamboknee
Welcome aboard. Need to have a model number, blower width, etc to offer any help. Sears blowers were made by differing manufacturers over the years. MH


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Shryp said:


> it. I believe it is 536. for Murray and 247. for MTD and 947. for AYP.


You might want to add 944. to your list. That's from AYP as well. Shares much of the the same parts list as Husqvarna.


----------



## Snapper 524 (Dec 10, 2013)

Found he has a Craftsman 536.886260 in another post. I think finding a cheap parts machine is your best bet.


----------



## zamboknee (Feb 3, 2015)

Shryp said:


> Craftsman doesn't actually make their own stuff. Give us the model number from the tag on it and we can tell you who made it. I believe it is 536. for Murray and 247. for MTD and 947. for AYP.
> 
> Make sure to check craigslist too. Might find a complete blower with a broken auger gear or blown engine for $0 - $50.
> 
> How bad is yours? Do you have anyone that could weld a patch on it? What about bolting a strip to it?


model number is 536.886260. I'll check craigslist again.
It was just rusted off at one point (kind of dangling there) but I kept blowing with it and soon after it snapped off (doh!).


----------



## pchalpin (Mar 31, 2015)

*auger*

Try "sidegrinder" on Ebay. He specializes in obsolete parts and has pretty much anything you'll ever need.


----------



## zamboknee (Feb 3, 2015)

Turns out the auger broke but didn't BREAK OFF. It's all still there but split at one point. My followup question is: Can I just put some good JB Weld on there or something?
I'm having trouble finding a replacement auger that doesn't cost $150 so I'm looking into doing a weld, selling it and making sure buyer is aware of weld.
Would this hold up with a JB Weld type patch?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

Craftsman OEM List | VintageMachinery.org

heres the complete sears craftsman list. just a suggestion to the mods this link should be a sticky to allow for easy cross referencing


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

zamboknee said:


> Turns out the auger broke but didn't BREAK OFF. It's all still there but split at one point. My followup question is: Can I just put some good JB Weld on there or something?
> I'm having trouble finding a replacement auger that doesn't cost $150 so I'm looking into doing a weld, selling it and making sure buyer is aware of weld.
> Would this hold up with a JB Weld type patch?


JB weld wouldnt last a minute for that application , but i would have no issue with real weld, and maybe a " splint" welded on each side for extra strength.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Someone with decent welding skills can weld that back up. I've seen and fixed worse.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

That was just a weak area that flexed on every few revolution till it broke. You can get that welded for sure for cheap. It's thin materials so source a mig welder. You can weld it right on your trucks tailgate, but over a plywood. After I'd fishplate a piece behind the tacked area after it's aligned. Look for further places that look like they're ready to go and attack them too. That auger material is just too thin.


----------

